# 2015 National Amateur Retriever Championship



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The NARC begins on Sunday. As you may recall, there is a fairly contemporaneous blog from the event (see link, below). In addition to updates on the tests and each dog's performance during the event, there will be some pre-event posts on the blog as the competition draws nearer. Seeing photos of the pre-national training set-ups and the training groups is often quite interesting, as well as the beautiful scenery which is present at all Nationals. 
Wishing the best of luck to Red, Wyatt, Flash and Lacy, as well as to their respective handlers.

2015 NARC


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

FTGoldens said:


> The NARC begins on Sunday. As you may recall, there is a fairly contemporaneous blog from the event (see link, below). In addition to updates on the tests and each dog's performance during the event, there will be some pre-event posts on the blog as the competition draws nearer. Seeing photos of the pre-national training set-ups and the training groups is often quite interesting, as well as the beautiful scenery which is present at all Nationals.
> Wishing the best of luck to Red, Wyatt, Flash and Lacy, as well as to their respective handlers.
> 
> 2015 NARC


all i do at work is read the blog from the day before and look at the setups. also the pick em is on Entry Express.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Lacy shows as Scratched. Down to three goldens.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like all three goldens have been called back into the 3rd series!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

looks like all the goldens are still in and 

someone might enjoy this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3LK_CtARGc


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> looks like all the goldens are still in and
> 
> someone might enjoy this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3LK_CtARGc


Is that the Test Dog, Male?


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 22, 2015)

FTGoldens said:


> Is that the Test Dog, Male?


 That's Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove or "Gus".


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought so.
Thx.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

There's a very tough water blind for the 3rd series...a tough entry, with a fairly broad and scented point that they must get on. Unfortunately, Ernie had to pick up Red. Let's keep our fingers crossed for our other two breed reps, Wyatt and Flash!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> There's a very tough water blind for the 3rd series...a tough entry, with a fairly broad and scented point that they must get on. Unfortunately, Ernie had to pick up Red. Let's keep our fingers crossed for our other two breed reps, Wyatt and Flash!


I just saw that. Fingers Crossed! It is amazing what those dogs can do!


----------



## KNorman (Aug 5, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> There's a very tough water blind for the 3rd series...a tough entry, with a fairly broad and scented point that they must get on. Unfortunately, Ernie had to pick up Red. Let's keep our fingers crossed for our other two breed reps, Wyatt and Flash!


Very nice blind! 
I'd love to have a crack at it. Seems like a lot of the handlers are double pumping off the scented point, which is what I would do.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

KNorman, I am so sorry I have only posted about the goldens. I honestly do not know any of the labs running. Anyone that I (we) should be rooting for?


----------



## KNorman (Aug 5, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> KNorman, I am so sorry I have only posted about the goldens. I honestly do not know any of the labs running. Anyone that I (we) should be rooting for?


Lol....well this IS a Golden forum &#55357;&#56836;

Our training group sent 3 dogs. Larry Anderson/Gator, Lee Jolley/Canaille, and Mike Robicheaux/Frazier.

As has been noted, the test dog in the first/second series was Gus...handler John Robinson.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

KNorman said:


> Lol....well this IS a Golden forum ��
> 
> Our training group sent 3 dogs. Larry Anderson/Gator, Lee Jolley/Canaille, and Mike Robicheaux/Frazier.
> 
> As has been noted, the test dog in the first/second series was Gus...handler John Robinson.


Looks like both Gator and Canaille are still in. Frazier and Flash to run tomorrow. :crossfing

Gator 56, Canaille 65; Frazier 117.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like Flash made it as well!

ETA - Frazier made it too!


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 22, 2015)

That is one tough test they are running today! Looks like only one dog, a black Lab, hasn't scalloped the shoreline.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Gator had a strong start in the fourth series but got picked up on the MR. Canaille made it to 5th. Flash, Frazier and Wyatt to run tomorrow! :crossfing


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Wyatt made it to the 5th as well!

ETA - Flash, Wyatt, Canaille and Frazier finished the 4th! Waiting for callbacks!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

just now got to see that setup from the pics and THAT is a nasty test.

looks like it takes a very confident dog that knows where it is going to pick them up clean.

but question for Knorman and FT golden. is the fly just there to burn some memory and give the gunners time to retire or with it being quite a bit closer to the line is it more of an eraser bird? i understand it isnt a classic eraser flier where it goes from one side of the test to the other but it is pretty close flier.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Crossing fingers for the callbacks to the fifth series. Also Gator shows an H for handle in the 4th series instead of P for pick up under the callback tab. Maybe there was an error on the blog.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

call backs to the fifth.


----------



## KNorman (Aug 5, 2011)

krazybronco2 said:


> just now got to see that setup from the pics and THAT is a nasty test.
> 
> looks like it takes a very confident dog that knows where it is going to pick them up clean.
> 
> but question for Knorman and FT golden. is the fly just there to burn some memory and give the gunners time to retire or with it being quite a bit closer to the line is it more of an eraser bird? i understand it isnt a classic eraser flier where it goes from one side of the test to the other but it is pretty close flier.


Krazy, I'd say more so to burn memory and give the guns time to retire. Also, note that the flyer gives the dog "land"...so the dog is thinking "land" when they return from picking up the flyer.

Dogs at this level should be able to over come this, but you never know....it's a subtle way to mess with a dog's head. 

We commonly throw sets where the dog has to bear down and concentrate. You can do this all sorts of ways, like this set giving them land then taking it away, or you can give them a nice square water mark and then come back with a really cheaty memory bird....or letting them pick up a mark in very light cover then demanding they punch cover on a memory bird....lots of variations there. 

Claudia, the blog is incorrect. It was a pick up.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I just saw the callback photo on FB. I cannot believe Frazier was not called back. Looks like Canaille, Flash and Wyatt are still in.


----------



## KNorman (Aug 5, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> I just saw the callback photo on FB. I cannot believe Frazier was not called back. Looks like Canaille, Flash and Wyatt are still in.


I didn't see what Frazier did in the 4th...but he handled in the 1st. He was on thin ice out the gate with that. If he had an extensive hunt or handle in the 4th he was toast. 

It's hard to tell from the blog. They're doing their best, but sometimes what actually happens is a little different than what's reported.

It looks like the judges are firmly in control. The next series is supposed to be a land/water quad. After they whittle the field down some more, I would guess the judges might take their foot off the gas pedal a little. 
But, that's just my guess.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

KNorman said:


> I didn't see what Frazier did in the 4th...but he handled in the 1st. He was on thin ice out the gate with that. If he had an extensive hunt or handle in the 4th he was toast.
> 
> It's hard to tell from the blog. They're doing their best, but sometimes what actually happens is a little different than what's reported.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your buddy, "Mr. Friendly," is having a good trial. I hope he does very, very well!

And it sounds like both Wyatt and Flash had a hunt in the 5th, but by the description, they shouldn't be trial-threatening hunts since they are both clean going into this series.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> It sounds like your buddy, "Mr. Friendly," is having a good trial. I hope he does very, very well!
> 
> And it sounds like both Wyatt and Flash had a hunt in the 5th, but by the description, they shouldn't be trial-threatening hunts since they are both clean going into this series.


haha Thank you for this. I have been biting my fingers ever since I read their runs. From the blog looks like Canaille had a very nice run.


2015 NARC: 65. FC-AFC Un Petit Peu Canaille, "Canaille", LF, Lee Jolley

2015 NARC: 86. AFC The Sunday Swimmer, "Wyatt", GM, Jeffrey Bandel

2015 NARC: 110. FC-AFC Topbrass No Time to Paws SH, "Flash", GM, Kaye Fuller


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Flash is going to the 6th series!
The judges made a huge cut and dropped 1/3 of the field (which is quite typical to see at this stage of either National).

FTGoldens

(KNorman, Mr. Friendly is also headed to the 6th.)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

51 Dogs called back! The blog says call back to 6th and 7th series. Is this going to be a combo like the 1st and 2nd?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like both test dogs had HUGE trouble on the water blind. :crossfing


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

An unofficial report is that Flash had two +GOOD+ blinds! 
WAA-HOO!

The land blind ain't a gimmee, but that's a major league water blind ... as it should be!

FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> An unofficial report is that Flash had two +GOOD+ blinds!
> WAA-HOO!
> 
> The land blind ain't a gimmee, but that's a major league water blind ... as it should be!
> ...


Any idea why he was skipped on the blog? I heard the same but I am afraid it may have been wrong. He was supposed to run second!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

He was finally added to the blog:

2015 NARC: 110. FC-AFC Topbrass No Time to Paws SH, "Flash", GM, Kaye Fuller

ETA - Canaille: http://2015narcblog.blogspot.com/2015/06/65-fc-afc-un-petit-peu-canaille_19.html#links


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Both Canaille and Flash are on the call back list!

2015 NARC: Callbacks to the Eighth Series


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

27 dogs called back to the 9th series. Flash is still in. Canaille did not make it. Sorry!

2015 NARC: Callbacks to the Ninth Series


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WAY TO GO FLASH - Called back to the 10th Series!!!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Holly Cow! 

"Series 10 Water Quad Test Description

We have traveled back to "Valhalla" owned by Judy Rasmuson, Test Site #3 for Series 10 Water Quad. The mat faces Northeast, we are situated on top of one of the many hills in this rolling countryside over-looking a gorgeous piece of water. The first bird to be thrown in the 10th Series Quad is a Drake Mallard Flyer shot to the left. This station sits on the downward slope of a hill deep of the pond and measures at 228 yards. The gun remains visible for the duration of this test. The second bird to be thrown is a dead Hen Mallard measured at 122 yards; thrown to the right landing in a valley of medium to heavy lush green grasses. This station is a Mom & Pop, the Hen Mallard is the "Mom" throw and is a checkdown off of the first bird in this Quad. The third mark to be thrown in this Quad is a swing to the right and is Hen Mallard Flyer shot to the right seated on a point protruding from the far shore toward the mat. These gunners measure 100 yards from the starting line. The hen Flyer lands in the vegetation of the pond and is sluiced after the splash. An attractive bird to say the least. The final bird to be thrown in this Quad is a swing across the whole test to the left. This throw is the "Pop" of the mom & pop, it is measuring at 144 yrds, and is throwing a rooster pheasant. The rooster lands in the valley opposite of the mom. It is taking 13 mins to complete this Quad.

Good Luck!"

2015 NARC: Series 10 Water Quad Test Description


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow - what a week and what amazing dogs and handlers:

"The Finalists Are......

Introducing The 2015 National Amatuer Retriever Championship Finalists .......




C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!

4. FC-AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse, "Mickey", LM, Charlie Hines

18. NFC-AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet, "Bullet", LM, Dan Hurst

27. FC-AFC Lake Countrys Cold Cash, "Cash", LM, Alvin Hatcher

*28. FC-AFC Hardscrabble Roxie McBunn, "Roxie", LF, Bill Benson*

38. AFC Prairie Peak's Girlfriend, "Rylee", LF, Esther McCartney

48. FC-AFC Make It Happen Captain, "Cappy", LM, Gary Zellner

59. AFC World Famous Emasculator-SheMale, "Nora", LF, Alanson Brown

60. AFC Kerryburke's Marsh Madness MH, "Maddie", LF, Kerry Lavin

66. FC-AFC Aksarben's Black Skyy, "Skyy", LM, Alice Woodyard

68. Chopper's Final Approach, "Billie", LF, Joel Harris

69. FC-AFC Patton's Natural Born World Shaker, "Luke", LM, Kathy Folsom

72. FC-AFC Fresh Squeezed Juice, "Juice", LM, Mark Medford

75. FC-AFC AFTCH Jaybar American Idol, "Reuben", LM, Barbara Younglove

80. FC-AFC Mulligan Off The Rainy "T", "Mully", LM, Randy Spangler

104. Lock Five's Got Her Blue Genes On, "Baby", LF, Bill Woodson

*110. FC-AFC Topbrass No Time to Paws SH, "Flash", GM, Kaye Fuller*

112. FC-AFC Candlewoods Life Is A Highway, "Freeway", LM, John Stracka

116. FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball, "Slider", LM, Lauren Hays

120. FC-AFC Greenwing Tall Timber, "Krumz", LM, Craig Stonesifer

126. FC Wetlands Way Out Willie, "Willie", LM, Elaine Brock

129. NAFC-FC Texas Troubador, "Tubb", LM, Martha Russell"

2015 NARC: The Finalists Are......

HUGE Congratulations to Flash and Kaye Fuller! What an accomplishment!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

*Thanks "Flash," the drought is broken!*

You've probably seen all of the statistics, but just in case you did not, there has not been a Golden N.A.R.C. FINALIST since 2003, at least not until this year ... thank you and CONGRATULATIONS to Kaye and "Flash" Fuller, and their support person, Roger!

Congratulations also goes out to the breeder, Jackie Mertens of Topbrass! She is THE BEST!

The difficulty of the feat cannot be overstated. For a dog, whether Lab or Golden, to hold it together for 10 series, to keep the balance for a week, is impressive. There were many fine, very fine animals that didn't make it to the end for very good reason ... the tests were tough!

Job well done!

FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> You've probably seen all of the statistics, but just in case you did not, there has not been a Golden N.A.R.C. FINALIST since 2003, at least not until this year ... thank you and CONGRATULATIONS to Kaye and "Flash" Fuller, and their support person, Roger!
> 
> *Congratulations also goes out to the breeder, Jackie Mertens of Topbrass! She is THE BEST!*
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes - Quite IMPRESSIVE. I have been wondering myself about the last time a Golden represented our breed to such a great extent. I was sent this info and also saw it on FB later

1992 - Jersey Devil - Stony-Brook's Jersey Devil

1994 - Zeke - Mioak's Smoke'n Zeke

1999 - Eli - Topbrass Ascending Elijah

2003 - Boomer - TNT'S Explosion

2015 - Flash - Topbrass No Time To Paws


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a gallery of pictures from the 2015 NARC with Flash! What a handsome dog! GALLERY | Upclose Photo

My favorites:
GALLERY | Upclose Photo

GALLERY | Upclose Photo


----------

